# NEWBIE!! 1st appointment at RVH - Calling all Northern Ireland girlies



## wifeyw (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I've been on previous threads on other websites but i wanted to join a forum close to home. Just a few questions we have our first appointment at the RVH on the 10th May. What has everyone elses experiences been like there? what should i expect on our first visit? will they do scans on me that day?

Another question is what is the BMI to be for them to start treatment does anyone know? mines is at 31.4 i've lost 3 and half stone already but it doen't seem to be going down anymore and i've been taking my fat to the gym for about 2 years   still not budging bloody PCOS I'm worried cause i hate waiting about and i read that even if its 1 over they won't start until your at the proper weight is this true?

Hope everyones good and if anyone wants to share there experience at RVH i would love to hear them.  to everyone xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello Wifey and welcome

You'll find this site brilliant over the next coming months, all the ladies on it are extremley helpful.  Im not 100% sure if its the same for everyone but this is what happened at mine, myself and my DH gave description of our medical history, bloods were be taken and they gave me an internal scan.  Then we were told that the next step would be for DH to have SA test after that we just had to wait on the results.  As you will see from my signature, the results werent good and my DH was asked to have the test done again, and wait for results.  These were worse than the first results. So we were told at our next appt we needed ICSI and were put on the waiting list on 5th May 2010 and have been waiting ever since. We received our letter of offer at the end of March for tx to start with Mays AF.

With regards to BMI, when i signed up in May last year it was 35 or less but the screen in the waiting room says that they are bringing new guidelines in were it has to be below 30, it also says if either partner smokes they will be refused treatment.  Not sure when these new rules are being implement though but id say it will def be soon.

I hope this helps in someway and if you have anymore questions just ask!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey wifeyw

not much else i can say cos think babydreams282 has more or less got it in one 

the only down side to it is the average waitin time is 12 months from ur first app till tx actually starts..we waited 14 months however it was so worth it..

tx ends up creepin up on ya very quick cos i seriously dont no were the time has went..

anyway i just wanted to wish u all the luck in the world and i hope u get the best wee present ever 

Jen xx


----------



## wifeyw (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks babydreams282 and Jen for letting me know about your experiences. It has helped me alot, starting to get nervous now I was expecting a internal scan and my GP has told us to get a print out of our medical history to bring with us so that we don't take up to much time with asking about background and history, so we can talk more about our next step and any questions we have. My DH GP is sending him for the ultrasound scan and bloods so it's good to get them out of the way before we actually go but i don't think the results will be here on time for DR Traub but i have read that the RVH likes to do their own tests so i don't know if they will test again. 

babydream282 - Sooo exited for u   glad you got your letter in so you can finally get started... i'll keep my fingers crossed apparantly ICSI has a higher success rate than IVF so i've heard. Keep me posted with everything with it, I think we might have to go down that route so it would be good to know alittle more about it instead of going in blind and not knowing anything about it. Was it just your DH whos results were bad or was it yours too? xx

Jen - I know the wait so far is what's killing me most now never mind waiting 12 months i think i will be a wreck, I'm just going to have to focus on being healthy or something to keep me busy until it goes in. Can you explain what TX is ?  Thank You so much it means alot. I hope we do too. How is everything with you's? xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Wifey

Jen & babdy got it in one, the waiting game is horredous.. We had been told the waiting list was 9 months 

I had to have the results of my bloods and the hsg scan when we had our first appt and also hubbys sa.. The rfc wanted to do their own sa..

The only bloods they have done is the hiv and the hep before treatment actively starts.

The onlt thing i could say dont expect the rfc to reply to emails.

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey pet

tx is short for treatment..

all is great with me,we had icsi and got bfp first time,so far so good..

i found the RFC brilliant though i no others have had different experiences..

i never wouldve emailed them just rang and always got the answer i was after so think ringin would be better if they dont reply to emails..

hope all is good with u all..

take care

Jen xx


----------



## wifeyw (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the advise and congrats Jen it gives us all hope, hope everyone had a good easter   to everyone xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Wifey

Sorry im only getting back to you now, ive bee away over the Easter Holidays.  It was just my DH results, mine all seemed ok.  The best way i coped with the wait was to give myself things to look forward to, planned weekend breaks, nights out, holidays - the time will fly by, keep as busy as possible and before you know it you'll be there.

I wish you all the luck in the world, keep us posted on your journey


----------



## wifeyw (Apr 19, 2011)

babydreams282 said:


> Hi Wifey
> 
> Sorry im only getting back to you now, ive bee away over the Easter Holidays. It was just my DH results, mine all seemed ok. The best way i coped with the wait was to give myself things to look forward to, planned weekend breaks, nights out, holidays - the time will fly by, keep as busy as possible and before you know it you'll be there.
> 
> I wish you all the luck in the world, keep us posted on your journey


That's a good thing to just have one side to worry about where as we both have our problems. That is good idea sometimes easier said than done but these past few weeks have gone so quickly, my DH had bloods done on monday and is going for a ultra sound scan tomarrow to see if he has obstructive azoospermia or non- obstructive so fingers crossed we get good news tomarrow... so nervous i just hope they find some wigglies in there so we can have our own biological child. i will keep you posted. I hope everyones ok?? xx goodnight all xx


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Jen,

congrats on the wee one i'm sure it was magical to see the heartbeat at your scan 

MifeyW good luck with DH's scans and your planned TX - the waiting is really hard but FF really helps 

BabyD wont be long now till ur AF arrives.

JillyH hoping for news of your sisters wee ones soon 

xxxxx


----------



## wifeyw (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Thank you lastchancer, we were getting ready to go to the scan today and when we looked at the appointment letter it said we were suppose to be there on wednesday... i can't believe we got it mixed up i have been so annoyed all day and DH... we phoned up and they said that we can have another chance but if we don't make this one then we can't have another. Believe me it won't happen again but now we have to wait again we have waited 4 weeks already for this one. Has it happened to anyone? We have that many appointments this week to remember that's why we got mixed up i think :-/. 

My sister dreamt lastnite that i was pregnant - does anyone read into dream meanings that knows what this means?

xxx


----------



## Jen555 (May 14, 2011)

Hi Wifeyw, my hubbie and I have just been to our 1st appointment with the RVH and it went just as babydreams said.  Unfortunately we have to go back for hubbie to have another SA (will be his 3rd, but RVH like their own results) and the earliest appointment for that is mid July, once we get those results we have to book another appointment to come back to have another few checks before we are even put on the waiting list, really upset cause it could be late 2012 before we get to the font of the queue


----------



## wifeyw (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Jen, 

sorry to hear your DH has to do another SA. What was the other 2 test results? I heard that RVH likes their own SA done i was expecting DH to be sent for another but he wasn't prob cause he is azoospermic. Jen i know the hardest thing is waiting and i've thought alot into when we can get started but i know we have alot of problems to sort out before we are even on the list which i think will take a year to two years. I try not to think about it or put it to the back of my mind and just focus on what needs done now and what's happening at our next appointment etc etc. It's so hard when everyone is PG around like 2 friends my sister and aunt... but i guess life goes on, the world doesn't stop just because someone else has a problem its not nice and harsh but true. hang in there and keep urself busy... enjoy your time with your DH thats what i'm trying to do time away from the TTC stuff and not think about it for a day or 2.

At our first appointment DR Traub was very blunt and straight to the point.. I was well prepared and brought some questions that was on my mind to have him put my mind at ease and he wouldn't answer them about me and my PCOS and treating me, All he said was that we aren't at that stage yet which i thought was rude but i guess it makes sense without sperm we can't get PG. I guess all we have to do is take it appointment at a time and each time hoping we have the answers we are looking for. We brought both of all our test results and medical history to save some time. DH had bloods done that week we also brought them test results ( which came back satisfactory) But as DH has azoospermia we have to find out which one it is. Dr traub said it's a good thing the test result came back good but he needed to examine DH to see if his testes was of normal size ... he said if they weren't then nothing else would be worth doing or looking into and we would have to go down the donor sperm route. He then examines DH and thank god everything was all fine  so he has now put DH on a waiting list to get TESA biopsy done to see if he is producing any sperm. Needless to say DH isn't looking forward to that which i can't blame him. We chose the non-freeze sperm option this time as the DR Traub said it would take longer to get treatment started... so there's more than one TESA needing done  for DH but at least we are a step closer to getting on the list. I need to get my BMI in the mean while so i'm taking the chance to get it down or else they won't even put us on the list until i'm under BMI of 29 going to be so hard but i've seemed to hit a brick wall after losing 3 and half stone already. need to get my head down and try harder than before. 

Goodluck girlies and babydust to everyone. xx


----------

